# DIY alpine ai-net with rca/head phone adapter for ipod? gurus needed



## soccergk (Apr 19, 2005)

so i have been through 2 kca-420is which i got off ebay. i brought it to an alpine service center, they tested it with no luck. being that i have the ai-net cable i cut off one end and wired an headphone jack to the audio on the ai-net. would this work?...well obviously it isnt working but i did a lot of reading on this and came across a few sites...i grounded that one wire and played with the other setting and nothing. do i have to do anything with the extra wires coming out of the ai-net to trick the HU that there is a cd changer or aux of some sort? sorry if this is confusing. i could just buy the $15 aux cable...but what fun is that! TIA








"After talking with Alpine tech support, it seems that Alpine HU's that have a setting on the menu to turn the MUTE funtion off, should be able to use the KCA-121B AiNet-RCA adapter to get an AUX input without a CD Changer. The guy on the phone told me that it depends on the model of head unit. If you have the AUDIO MUTE function on your unit and you can turn it off in the menu, you CAN use the adapter. Thank GOD! I was cringing at the thought of using an RF modulator, or having to shell out some $$ for a crossover. Basically, all you have to do is this:
1) connect the external source to the adapter
2) connect the adapter to the AiNet port on the HU
3) turn OFF the MUTE function on the unit
4) find the pink/black audio mute lead (or whatever color yours is)
5) install a switch that switches a ground to the mute lead."
here is the pinout for the ai-net








what im doing but going straigh to an ear phone jack.









_Modified by soccergk at 10:11 PM 6-27-2006_


_Modified by soccergk at 10:21 PM 6-27-2006_


----------



## kwalton (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: DIY alpine ai-net with rca/head phone adapter for ipod? gurus needed (soccergk)*

you will need to cut the end off of the headphone jack adapter and hardwire those leads into the ai-net cable. in each side (right and left) of the headphone adapter you should find 2 wires; you will have to use a multimeter to distinguish which is the signal and which is the ground. once you know what is what tie the left and right signal into their respective wires on the ai net cable and then the grounds as well to the signal ground. 
you will not need to use 1,2,3,7,8 from the pin out. 
then turn on the aux feature on your radio. you may need to turn the radio off with the car on to access the main menu of the radio. try pushing and holding the menu button to gain access to the aux on/off feature.


----------



## soccergk (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: DIY alpine ai-net with rca/head phone adapter for ipod? gurus needed (kwalton)*

i already did all that...it is all wired up and doesnt work


----------



## kwalton (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: DIY alpine ai-net with rca/head phone adapter for ipod? gurus needed (soccergk)*

what radio are you using?? model #


----------



## soccergk (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: DIY alpine ai-net with rca/head phone adapter for ipod? gurus needed (kwalton)*

cda 9815


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: DIY alpine ai-net with rca/head phone adapter for ipod? gurus needed (soccergk)*

i dont know too much, but i will bump it for you


----------



## soccergk (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: DIY alpine ai-net with rca/head phone adapter for ipod? gurus needed (kwalton)*

i just verified and wrote down what wires are what
1. green
2. #2 when touching without outside ring, silver ground
3. blue
4. orange	
5. white
6. red
7. yellow
8. hard ground silver wiring
my question is which ground do i use for the audio? or does it not matter?
ground bus, signal ground, power supply ground
i had it on power suply ground with no luck...but it could be my HU that is the problem


----------



## gti19403 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: DIY alpine ai-net with rca/head phone adapter for ipod? gurus needed (soccergk)*

signal ground but you can get from perephial electronics a cable called a pxpo6 i believe that is ai net on 1 end and an ipod plug on the other. also has wires to charge your ipod. but it sounds to me like your head unit is bad.i have a 9813 in my car and use a kca121b with an rca to mini pin adapter and it works fine just had to turn aux in feature on. which you said you've done already. that leads me to believe your head is bad or at least the ai net port is. do you have any ai net devices you can try?? changer? satelite radio??


----------



## soccergk (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: DIY alpine ai-net with rca/head phone adapter for ipod? gurus needed (gti19403)*

i tried 2 kca420is but with the same cable so it led me to believe that my cable was bad. but now that i hacked it up all wires seem to test good. but at the audio store my box and cables tested bad. so i dont really know







i can just get the kca 121b which is ainet to rca for 15 bucks but i have a feeling it will not work


----------



## gti19403 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: DIY alpine ai-net with rca/head phone adapter for ipod? gurus needed (soccergk)*

i'd ask them if you can try it before you but it if you're using a local shop. go to radio shack and get the dual rca to mini pin adapter so you can try it. when you hit your source button does it cycle thru to aux ?


----------



## soccergk (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: DIY alpine ai-net with rca/head phone adapter for ipod? gurus needed (gti19403)*

yea i can get to aux


----------



## gti19403 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: DIY alpine ai-net with rca/head phone adapter for ipod? gurus needed (soccergk)*

then try the kca121b it's as basic as it gets make sure the ipod volume is up too


----------



## soccergk (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: DIY alpine ai-net with rca/head phone adapter for ipod? gurus needed (gti19403)*

yea i think i will


----------



## soccergk (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: DIY alpine ai-net with rca/head phone adapter for ipod? gurus needed (soccergk)*

got it to work!! i had the pin out upside down







anyone interested in one? being that i have another ainet plug


----------



## halbro (Mar 26, 2010)

*Alright, 9 year old thread. Aux help*

Anybody have any tips on getting the input to aux? I have a 7561R head unit, which I can't seem to get in to setup mode. The manual doesn't mention much about setup mode, other than it is supposed to happen after you press a button behind the removable faceplate. It does have the mute on/off function. When I connect the pink/black wire to ground it displays "interrupt".


----------

